# Joining a Foreign Army



## Argyll_2347 (1 Jan 2004)

I am considering joining the British Army.  I have looked into it and am able to join, except I have to get a certificate (or something) that states that I have no service liability to the Canadian Army.

I have signed up for 3 years in the Reserves (Jan. 2002), so do I have to wait for that time to end and then go to the British Army.  Or is there a quicker alternative?

Finally, would my records be kept?  I don‘t plan *right now* to stay in the UK.  I want to do the minimum 4 years there (maybe more, depends on how things work out) and then return to Canada and go back into the Army.  Would I lose those prior years of service in the Canadian Army?  For example, would it only be 9 years for the CD or start over the 12 once again?

Any information that you know is greatly appreciated


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jan 2004)

There is no term of service obligation in the reserves.  You can simply quit and go to Britain whenever you want.


----------



## Paras (1 Jan 2004)

Hey Argyll how did you manage that?I applied to the Royal Marines and they told me a bunch of **** about having to have lived there for 3 years and other stuff.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (1 Jan 2004)

You can join if you are a citizen of the Commonwealth Country:



> Commonwealth citizen. This term includes a British citizen; a citizen of the British dependent territories; a British overseas citizen; a British subject under the British Nationality Act 1981; a citizen of an independent Commonwealth country; British Protected Person; Citizen of the Irish Republic.


Source (Combat Sector)

I spoke to a British recruiter on the Recruiting site‘s chat.  Available hours are 12 noon - 10pm (GMT); I did it in the morning before school.


----------



## Nadebait (7 Jan 2004)

Canadians have it quite easy the us, austrialian, and british armies don‘t put up a fuss when a Canadian signs up. Wouldn‘t worry about the citizenship thing just talk to someone else and straighten it out quick.


----------



## portcullisguy (11 Jan 2004)

Yes, there is a residency requirement, Paras.  However, it is one of those things that they often "waive" if they want.

I recall looking into joining the Brits a while ago.  Now that I am 29, I no longer qualify for active full-time service with any of the branches of the UK military.  This is because in most cases, you have to sign up for a 22-year term (although there are shorter engagements for NCOs and certain trades -- I was originally looking into obtaining a commission).

Canadian citizens may join, as may anyone from the "other Realms and territories" (the Commonwealth, in particular those parts where The Queen is the head of state).

I believe it is slightly easier to join coming from a foreign military service such as the CF, but such service does not exempt you from any of their training, etc., and as far as I am aware, your years of service will not carry over there.

One good thing, is, if this is your bag, you can still join the SAS (or at least try) even if you don‘t join the British Army.  For some reason, the Special Air Service will allow members of foreign military to try out.


----------



## jcsoc (2 Oct 2004)

I apologize for posting in such an old thread (I'm new to this forum)

I have somewhat of a reverse question.

Does anyone have any knowledge regarding the CF's policy for people having served in a foreign military? More specifically having served in a non-commonwealth country such as the United States.

And for this example, citizenship is true for both countries and all other qualifying conditions are met.

Thank you


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Oct 2004)

Mate, it all sounds 'adventurous', and 'romantic' to leave your own country, and go off to join a foreign army, but coming from the horses mouth, it all aint so fired up as you think. I almost have served 10yrs here in Australia, and I served over 18yrs in the CF back in Canada, so I was 35 when I came out here.

I was back to dear ole Saskatchewan in July, and before that, it was four long years since I was back. although I sport dual nationality, Thats four years of not seeing your family and good friends, and thats a helll of a long time! I certainly NEVER EVER forget where I come from.

As I have said on previous threads about this subject, you are a long ways from home, and its actually starting a new life, and commitment and loyality to a foreign country. Then there the 'acceptance factor', as you have to prove yourself beyond a joke, and gain the confidence of your mates and superiors, and that doesnt come easy! Every unit I have been in, even after 10yrs, and at the rank of Sergeant, I still have to jump thru some hoops at times.

Whatever you do, weigh out the pros and cons, and whatever you decide, even if you stay in Canada, none of your real friends are gonna condem you for not going.

Good Luck in whatever endeavours you may take.


Regards from Sydney,

Wes


----------



## jcsoc (2 Oct 2004)

While that's all very educational, that didn't entirely answer my question. What is Canada's policy regarding people joining the CF who have served in a foreign military prior to that.

I know the US policy, the US armed forces don't care as long as you weren't in a policy making position (such as an officer) or were fighting against the US at any point (willingly). With the last one being treason and the former merely disqualifying as far as I know.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Oct 2004)

Have you been in touch with a Recruiting Detachment to ask them?


----------



## Big Bad John (5 Oct 2004)

Look at Pieman's post under "Recruiting".  He details everything that he has gone through in applying for the British Army.  I am prejudiced though, I still feel that he should have applied to the Royal marines!


----------

